# My updated website



## bellaPictures (Jan 27, 2006)

Hello all,

just wondering what you think of my website...too plain? boring? any feedback is welcome. Hope is as good as the others on here!  

thanks for looking

www.bellapictures.com.au


----------



## MicroStockPhoto (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm not usually fan of flash animated web site however, this one seems to be done really well without extended times waiting to see the images.

Nice job, clean layout and gets to the point quickly which is the photos.

Regards

John


----------



## bellaPictures (Jan 28, 2006)

oh thanks Jon, im glad to hear that. 
You dont like flash websites? It seems to be the thing now isnt it?


----------



## MicroStockPhoto (Jan 28, 2006)

It's not that I don't like them, they often look very impressive but it's the fact that quite often, people get carried away with flash animations and they can take forever to load (even on broadband) if not used with care.

I just think the substance and content of the site is more important than flashy intros and loading pages etc. 

Yours doesn't have that problem though ;-)


----------



## bellaPictures (Jan 28, 2006)

thats very good to know....THANKS again Jon


----------



## Arch (Jan 28, 2006)

your site certainly doesn't seem boring to me. I don't design websites, i do all the other stuff, but even as a website user i dont like overcrowded pages with too much animation. I think the overall layout and colour co-ordination is good so no worries there. It has an overall classic look rather than cyber-junkie which i think is good. well done :thumbup:


----------



## bellaPictures (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks Archangel! i appreciate your comments.


----------

